# Canceled my Onstar today



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I got an email today from Onstar saying they were going to automatically bill my credit card almost $30 a month to keep the Onstar active. That's too much for me. It would have been about $20 a month if I kept them but dropped the turn-by-turn driving directions but I killed the whole thing. That's a lot of money. Maybe I'd have kept it if it only cost $10 a month.

When I bought the car the salesman told me to press the button to start the Onstar and a person came on the line and activated it. They said there was a special deal for 60 minutes of phone time for only $5 and they needed the credit card number to bill it against. That must be where they got the number because I took them up on the cheap minutes. Actually I only made one call in the 6 months I've owned it. I did use the driving directions once and they came in handy because the interstate was closed for flooding and they gave me good directions but I can live without it if it's going to cost $30 a month.


----------



## toilet_monkey (Nov 30, 2011)

Totally agree. $30/month is way too much. I will also probably cancel OnStar (actually I never asked for it, but I'm still in the "free" introductory phase). I think $5/month is more than enough for basic crash monitoring service, but I doubt they will offer that.


----------



## jf7827 (Oct 24, 2011)

5 bucks a month or even an annual fee for theft/911 services no doubt. I have state farm and get a 5% discount for having onstar, but it's still not worth keeping after my free trail period.


----------



## danogg (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm thinking I'll probably do the same when my free subscription ends. Can't justify paying that much a month just to have it in emergency. I mean I still have the GM roadside assistance for 5 years and as for turn-by-turn directions and phonecalls, my iphone will take care of that part. I would really like to keep it but it's way too much money. Hopefully, I'll never be in an accident where I am unable to call for help but it is what it is


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> I got an email today from Onstar saying they were going to automatically bill my credit card almost $30 a month to keep the Onstar active. That's too much for me. It would have been about $20 a month if I kept them but dropped the turn-by-turn driving directions but I killed the whole thing. That's a lot of money. Maybe I'd have kept it if it only cost $10 a month.
> 
> When I bought the car the salesman told me to press the button to start the Onstar and a person came on the line and activated it. They said there was a special deal for 60 minutes of phone time for only $5 and they needed the credit card number to bill it against. That must be where they got the number because I took them up on the cheap minutes. Actually I only made one call in the 6 months I've owned it. I did use the driving directions once and they came in handy because the interstate was closed for flooding and they gave me good directions but I can live without it if it's going to cost $30 a month.


Your story is exactly the same as mine....even the phone call. I still had 56 of the original 60 minutes of phone time left when I cancelled on the day before my trial ended. I think Onstar is overrated and unneeded as I have a GPS and cell phone. If I lock myself out of the car...well shame on me! It has actually happened to me once in the early 70's.
If you search you can find some deals with Onstar however I still feel it is overpriced.


----------



## sndguy (Nov 17, 2011)

Agreed, way too much. Fortunately, I declined the offer at activation so they have no CC# on file. I have never pushed the button, and don't plan on it. If it was $12/year, I'd think about keeping it.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

sndguy said:


> Agreed, way too much. Fortunately, I declined the offer at activation so they have no CC# on file. I have never pushed the button, and don't plan on it. If it was $12/year, I'd think about keeping it.


lol you and me both sir... I think it's worth at least $5/month b/c of the remote start functionality from my smartphone (ie. in the winter i can start it from my phone at work and by the time i walk outside its warm and toasty)


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

They have a $12.95 a month offer without the directions. Ask for it.


----------



## danogg (Nov 16, 2011)

SilverCruzer said:


> They have a $12.95 a month offer without the directions. Ask for it.


The cheapest plan I saw was $25 for emergency services only including roadside assistance. Too much considering you can get CAA/AAA for about $70 a year. As much as I like the concept of it I will take my chances and use my 5-yr. GM assistance that came with the car. Keys locked in? Guess I'll have to wait for the tow truck


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Too bad OnStar isn't like XM/Sirius. The longer you holdout, the lower the price goes. I got an email a few weeks ago asking me to reactivate my radio for 6 months for $25. Too bad OnStar doesn't do that and I do agree with the $10/mo. I would certainly keep OnStar if it was that low. If anything I would just like to have it for the emergency services and peace of mind. With winter coming up that would be a good idea. I wonder how much money they would make if they dropped it to $10 and had a ton more people sign up?


----------



## wek29 (Aug 24, 2011)

Got my email saying the party is over soon. I also declined to give the a card #. The car salesperson knew I didn't want it ongoing and told me ahead of time they'd push for it and to just keep saying no. Not really going to miss it unless as has been stated I have some type of accident and can't respond.


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

I kept my OnStar with my first Cruze, but I think I will be doing the same and cancelling it. I only use it for the hands free calling. I don't need navigation. The crash response would be nice, but not for $20+ a month. I will probably get a bluetooth Tracfone and call it good.


----------



## sndguy (Nov 17, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> lol you and me both sir... I think it's worth at least $5/month b/c of the remote start functionality from my smartphone (ie. in the winter i can start it from my phone at work and by the time i walk outside its warm and toasty)


I have an Eco 6MT, so no remote start for me. I do have a Bluetooth phone and a GPS, what were the other "benefits" of Onstar? Now that I think about it, maybe $12/yr is too much! :^)


----------



## danogg (Nov 16, 2011)

Just got my car on Monday and have been having problems getting my OnStar connected. Finally, got things working today and have to say...their customer service is excellent. They fixed my problems then gave me 2 months extension on my complimentary OnStar service plus gave me 200 minutes for the hands-free calling even though I didn't sign up for any minutes when I activated! Gonna enjoy the OnStar service while I have it but unfortunately unless their monthly rates go down I will cancel when my term is done


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I canceled, too expensive, the only thing I used was the navgation a few times. the securoty is good, still too expensive though.


----------



## Arrow (Mar 15, 2011)

Onstar is way over priced and not effective! I rolled my 08 Sierra last christmas and it did not detect that! I cancelled it on the new truck as well as the Cruze.


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

Did the air bags deploy? I think that's the "trigger" for the crash detection with Onstar.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

danogg said:


> Just got my car on Monday and have been having problems getting my OnStar connected. Finally, got things working today and have to say...their customer service is excellent. They fixed my problems then gave me 2 months extension on my complimentary OnStar service plus gave me 200 minutes for the hands-free calling even though I didn't sign up for any minutes when I activated! Gonna enjoy the OnStar service while I have it but unfortunately unless their monthly rates go down I will cancel when my term is done


Just make sure you use it (especially the phone) because you won't believe how easy it is to forget that you even have it.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

danogg said:


> The cheapest plan I saw was $25 for emergency services only including roadside assistance. Too much considering you can get CAA/AAA for about $70 a year. As much as I like the concept of it I will take my chances and use my 5-yr. GM assistance that came with the car. Keys locked in? Guess I'll have to wait for the tow truck


Sorry. I was quoting the US offer.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

4piecekit said:


> Too bad OnStar isn't like XM/Sirius. The longer you holdout, the lower the price goes. I got an email a few weeks ago asking me to reactivate my radio for 6 months for $25. Too bad OnStar doesn't do that and I do agree with the $10/mo. I would certainly keep OnStar if it was that low. If anything I would just like to have it for the emergency services and peace of mind. With winter coming up that would be a good idea. I wonder how much money they would make if they dropped it to $10 and had a ton more people sign up?


But the do. Towards the end and after you let it cancel, you should get a rate of $12.95 a month. Also, at one point they had a $9.95 offer for a very basic package that covers you in emergencies. Ask for it.


----------



## Arrow (Mar 15, 2011)

No air bag deployment. I would think a rollover is serious enough and easy enough to sense.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I think I have the best emergency notification available right now. Driving in Chicago rush hour traffic if I were to get into an accident there would be at least 50 people (all behind me) :mob:that would be on their cell phones before my car even came to a stop calling in to have a tow truck get my POS out of the way.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

loko at this: I just canceled late october.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Same here; Got the 60 mins phone time by giving them my credit card. Got an email saying they were going to keep me on monthly Directions and Connections for $28ish/mo. Canceled when I called them up. Haven't received an discount offer in the email yet.

Also cancelled my XM. I'm so cheap. I'd rather listen to my Mike O'Meara show podcast.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

That's a good deal, but being without it showed me I don't need it, though I miss a few features. Not renewing.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I just got notice of my Onstart cancellation(trial period). Oh no!!!!!! I will not be covered in case of a crash! I used the navigation maybe 3 times other than that nothing. I can't see paying for it either. On the way to work I heard a commercial about locating a stolen car using onstar and you can buy this at Best Buy of all places. Someone will steal my car and I will never find it again without them! What did we do without it in the 70s and 80s. The pricing I saw was too much for me to justify also. If I need navigation, that is what mapquest is for.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

BucaMan said:


> Also cancelled my XM. I'm so cheap. I'd rather listen to my Mike O'Meara show podcast.


I also cancelled my XM after the trial since I actually like the FM stations here in Chicago more that any of the XM channels I listened to. I know that XM was doing a freebee a few weeks ago but I didn't even turn it on.


----------



## signals_91 (Nov 19, 2011)

Last July when I my 12mo on On-star was to expire in my GMC Sierra, I was going to cancel, but I was offered the 12.95 per month and I said no. They came back with "I'll throw in turn-by-turn navigation for 6mo" well then I said ok.. We'll see what happens in 6 months when my On-star trial expires..


----------



## CuriousTux (Apr 6, 2011)

I think if Chevy was smart it would be built into the price of the car with no fee's tied to it. If ford can do it with sync why can't Chevy do it as well.


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

Arrow said:


> No air bag deployment. I would think a rollover is serious enough and easy enough to sense.


Possibly, but I'm pretty sure OnStar only signals for assistance when the air bags deploy.


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up on the $12.95 dealeo. I might sign up for it at that price.


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> I also cancelled my XM after the trial since I actually like the FM stations here in Chicago more that any of the XM channels I listened to. I know that XM was doing a freebee a few weeks ago but I didn't even turn it on.


I can't live without XM. I have a 45 minute drive to work, and if I had to listen to all those inane commercials every day I'd go nuts. It's well worth whatever XM costs me for commercial free music for 90 minutes a day. I've had XM or Sirius in my car since 2002, haven't listened to FM except in a rental car and it was painful


----------

